# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  NOD 32 (платный)+avast (free) НУЖЕН ФАЕРВОЛ

## Alexshow

Не устаю благодарить сотрудников Вашего сайта за своевременную помощь и лечение моего друга и коллегу (компа)!
ПОсле последнего восстановления  (трехкратного) системы, обратился к Вам и мне все вылечили за 40 минут (ну или почти все, остались проблемки- пока наблюдаю)
Мой поставщик интернет услуг, совершил "чудо" теперь при запуске компа, сразу попадаю в и-нет. Бедный NOD за один только день вспотел не на шутку :
http://clip2net.com/page/m0/7057846
и это только пол списка. Avast, так что-то поддакивает....
СУТЬ ВОПРОСА : 
Нужен хороший (русифицированный фаервол) - мне так кажется....
поставил ZonaAlert, замигали значки на рабочем столе, возможно были и другие тонкости, но я даже смотреть не стал снес.... 
Еще думаю важно, я постоянно на раздаче торрентов, соответственно не хотелось бы ограничивать выход в сеть....
Ну вот вроде и все!
Заранее благодарен за УВЕРЕН правильную помощь.
С Уважением ко всему, что Вы делаете Алексей

NOD 32 (платный)+avast (free) НУЖЕН ФАЕРВОЛ

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> NOD 32 (платный)+avast (free)


Эм... Эта связка выдаст Вам столько проблем, что не разгребётесь. Они будут драться, не на жизнь, а на смерть. На ПК должен быть ОДИН антивирус, а не 2-5-10.




> Нужен хороший (русифицированный фаервол)


Outpost, Comodo (кажется он русский)

----------


## Alexshow

Спасибо за ответ и совет!
Связка работает, но дублирует друг друга.
Прочитал про COMODO на форуме, буду пробовать.
Еще раз спасибо!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Outpost:
Agnitum Outpost Security Suite Pro - пакет для комплексной защиты компьютера от угроз, которые могут исходить из локальной сети и интернета. Основанный на полностью переработанном Outpost Firewall Pro 2008, он включает в себя антивирус+анти-шпион, "умный" анти-спам, широкие возможности веб-контроля плюс к этому совершенную внутреннюю защиту самой программы против возможных хакерских попыток прекратить ее работу. Упреждающая защита от угроз. Outpost Security Suite Pro обеспечивает первую линию обороны от вредоносного ПО, проактивно контролируя поведение и взаимодействие приложений на персональном компьютере и закрывая бреши в системе защиты. Локальная безопасность проактивно отслеживает и блокирует все виды изощренных методов взлома, используемых для кражи данных. Анализируя угрозы и отображая своевременные уведомления, Локальная безопасность останавливает новейшие атаки и защищает компьютер от несанкционированных действий, делая его заранее защищенным от таких угроз безопасности как компьютеры-зомби, руткиты и утечка данных. Новая версия расширяет спектр контролируемых событий и операций, обеспечивая еще более мощную и более настраиваемую защиту. Outpost прекрасно справляется с ныне существующими тестами на утечку данных (leaktests), с дополнительным акцентом на препятствие типичным действиям кейлоггеров.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Тесты сайта под кодовым названием Firewall Challenge от 30 марта 2008 года выдвинули Comodo Firewall версии 3.0 на первое место. Для теста компания Comodo  предоставила последнюю версию сетевого экрана Comodo Firewall Pro 3.0.21.329, в которой производитель по словам представителей компании решил наиболее острые проблемы версии 3.0. Первое место Comodo Firewall поделил с программой Online Armor версии 2.1.0.119, которая в предыдущем рейтинге также занимала первое место.

В тесте HIPS на предотвращение проникновения в ядро Microsoft Windows от 20 апреля 2009 года Comodo Firewall также поделил первое место с программой Online Armor.[4]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Comodo Personal Firewall предназначен для защиты пользователей ПК под управлением ОС Windows, по своим возможностям практически не уступает аналогичным продуктам, в том числе отдельным коммерческим разработкам. Интерфейс предельно упрощен, но в то же время предоставляет все необходимые возможности и функции. Пакет ориентирован как на работу на отдельных ПК с выходом в интернет, так и на масштабы локальной сети. Разработчик позиционирует его как умное и автоматизированное решение с минимальным вмешательством со стороны пользователя, не заставляя его понимать, что такое IP-адрес, порты и прочее (хотя это настораживает). Программа самостоятельно анализирует каждую потенциальную угрозу и выдает соответственное предупреждение (в случае необходимости). Comodo Firewall способна распознать более 10.000 различных приложений по различным категориям (безопасные, spyware, adware и прочие), что в некотором роде является уникальной функцией.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Единственно, что мне не понятно от под XP SP-2, а у меня уже SP-3.... Встанет ли?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Встанет ли?


А почему нет?

----------


## Alexshow

Поставил Agnitum Outpost Security Suite Pro , РАБОТАЕТ!!!!!!!!
Всем спасибо!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

По моему проблема с svchost.exe - решена!

----------


## Alexshow

После выхода из мазилы,  фаервол показывает следующее окно:
http://clip2net.com/page/m0/7074628
Это нормально?  Почему не дает доступа к ядру?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## OSSP2008

Alexshow, система не сборка?
у меня такого нет (win 7 x64, out 7.0.2)




> Почему не дает доступа к ядру?


читайте правильно  :Smiley: 
ntoskrnl.exe заблокирован при попытке прочитать секретные файлы фаерфокса (пароли/...)

----
1) проверьте ntoskrnl.exe на http://www.virustotal.com/ru/
2) обратитесь СЮДА
3) если ничего подозрительного не найдут, тогда пишите в техподдержку Агнитума.

----------


## Alexshow

> ntoskrnl.exe





> Alexshow, система не сборка?
> у меня такого нет (win 7 x64, out 7.0.2)


Винды (XP) лицензия, обновления с официального сайта



> проверьте ntoskrnl.exe на http://www.virustotal.com/ru/


Чисто




> 2) обратитесь СЮДА


Создать тему?



> 3) если ничего подозрительного не найдут, тогда пишите в техподдержку Агнитума.


Так быстро как у Вас на сайте ни где не отвечают и реальной помощи не оказывают, если вышеизложенные советы не помогут, поставлю другой фаервол.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Там есть опция "добавить в исключения". Не хотите попробовать?  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexshow

Страшно! Я прочитал про этот файл, что он как-то связан с ядром.....стало еще страшнее....

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Да еще он и не один оказался:
http://clip2net.com/page/m0/7079078

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Страшно! Я прочитал про этот файл, что он как-то связан с ядром.....стало еще страшнее....


Да, это компонент системы. Не вижу ничего страшного. Установили сетевой экран - будьте готовы к подобным предупреждениям

----------


## Alexshow

> Установили сетевой экран - будьте готовы к подобным предупреждениям


Мне непонятно почему блокируется?
По большому счету мне  сообщение не мешает жить, важно понять.
Почему оно возникает ТОЛЬКО после закрытия Мазилы?
Добавить в исключения всегда можно рискнуть, но что я при этом потеряю в производительности или защите?
С Уважением

*Добавлено через 7 минут*




> 1) проверьте ntoskrnl.exe на http://www.virustotal.com/ru/
> 2) обратитесь СЮДА
> 3) если ничего подозрительного не найдут, тогда пишите в техподдержку Агнитума.
> OSSP2008 вне форума Добавить отзыв для OSSP2008 Пожаловаться на это сообщение


Создал тему, "Андрейка" тут же желтую карточку, за дублирование.....
жестко, но наверно правильно.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Добавить в исключения всегда можно рискнуть, но что я при этом потеряю в производительности или защите?


Добавить в исключения, думаю, нужно. Рекомендую Вам ознакомиться с принципом работы программы, которую Вы установили. (Прочитайте справку).





> Создал тему, "Андрейка" тут же желтую карточку, за дублирование.....
> жестко, но наверно правильно.


Желтая карточка это не жестоко. Вы создали дубль темы.

Надеюсь, проблема с программами будет решена

----------


## Alexshow

Спасибо, вношу в исключения.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Проблема решена, СПАСИБО!

----------


## OSSP2008

Alexshow, обратитесь в техподдержку агнитума. 
Если это ложное срабатывание оутпоста, то его должны исправить.
Повторю, у меня такого ни разу не было.

----------

